# Duyuru > Önemli Kitaplar >  "Oku'yorum" nöbetçi kitabevi!

## bozok

*"Oku'yorum" nöbetçi kitabevi!* 


*Serap BESİMOğLU* 
*[email protected]* 
*Yazı Tarihi: 07/09/2008* 



Ankara’da belki de Türkiye’de bir ilk nöbetçi eczaneden sonra nöbetçi kitabevi de açıldı. Konutkent 1. üarşısı üst katında açılan* “Oku’yorum”* kitabevi gerçekten 24 saat okuyanları, yorum yapanları, uykusu kaçanları ya da farklı bir saatte farklı bir kitabı satın almak isteyenleri bekliyor. ürneğin, gece saat 00:00’da gidip aklınıza takılan bir kitabı alabilirsiniz.
Bu arada Konutkent 1 üarşısı Ankara’nın Konutkent 1 mahallesinde. şimdilik sadece Ankara’lı okurlara hizmet verebilen nöbetçi kitabevi sahibi sohbetimiz sırasında, ilerleyen zamanlarda farklı şehirlerde süratle şubeleşmeyi düşündüklerini de 
söyledi.

*“Kitabı, kitap sevdalısı kitapçıdan alın!”* sloganıyla yola çıkan nöbetçi kitabevi sahibi özellikle bu nöbetleri de kendisi tutuyor. Neden siz? diye sorduğumda,* “Okura daha çok bilgi vermek ve birinci ağızdan aydınlatmak görevimiz”* diyor. İsmini vermek istemeyen tevazu sahibi kitap kurdu, kitap düşkünü ve aynı zamanda yazar olan Okuyorum Kitabevi sahibi, yakın zamanda köşemden sizlere tanıttığım *Ali Emiri* efendinin sanki Cumhuriyet dönemi versiyonu 
gibi... 

Cumhuriyet çocuklarına ve meraklısı olan tüm okuyuculara hizmet veriyor. *“Ben değil, kitabevi ve kitaplar daha önemli”* diyor. Kitaplarını anlatırken gözlerinin içi gülüyor... Kitaplar diyor*; “ Kitaplar başka bir dünya onların arasında kendimi hiç yalnız hissetmiyorum.”* Her çeşit kitabın mevcut olduğu okuyorum nöbetçi kitabevinde, çocuk kitaplarından felsefi kitaplara, okul kitaplarından biyografilere, referans kitaplarından İngilizce romanlara, antropolojiden, mitolojiye kadar Dünya Tarihi ve politikasından en son çıkan ve çok okunanlara kadar her şeyi bulmak mümkün... Günümüzün Ali Emiri binlerce kitap okuduğu gibi birçok kitabı da incelemiş. 200’e yakın kitap yayınlamış ayrıca 6 kitabın da yazarı ve pek çok kitaba da editörlük yapmış.
Ankaralı kitap dostları kim acaba? diyorlarsa Konutkent 1. üarşısı üst kata uğramaları gerekiyor. 

Kitabevi ayrıca sahaf hizmeti de veriyor. Eldeki ve evdeki eski kitaplarınızı da bu sayede değerlendirebilirsiniz ya da değiştirebilir, kütüphanenize yeni kitaplar kazandırabilirsiniz.

üzellikle Ankara’lı okuyucular için harika bir fırsat.* “Kitap almaya zamanım yok”* diyenlere de işte size imkan her saat açığız, nöbetteyiz diyorlar. Kısacası bahane devre dışı. Sevdiğiniz yazarlar ve harika kitaplar sizi bekliyor. Geç bir saatte yaptığım bu söyleşiden “*iyi nöbetler”* diyerek ayrılıyorum, koltuğumun altında bir sürü kitapla... Mutlaka siz de ziyaret ediniz derim. Sanattan uzak, kitaptan ayrı kalmayınız.

...

----------

